# Job Site Hazard Safety



## Brownsteeltoe (Jun 21, 2016)

Has anyone been wearing the composite toe boots. I'm huge fan of steel-toe but am thinking a lighter footwear option for working may be ideal on certain jobs where more walking is involved. But dont want to waste any money on garbage boots that are overhyped. Any recommendations?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/reviews/thunderhead-wolverine


----------



## Brownsteeltoe (Jun 21, 2016)

thanks not a bad option so guess we'll have to wait and see how they last. looks like on the wolverine site these are a good option for some types of jobs but not for heat related environments like welding or electrical work however it does seem that comp toe boots are a great lightweight option to consider over steel toe as they are just as tough if the hammer or pipes drop in your toes. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually, those boots are safety-rated for electrical work. Agreed they wouldn't be great for welding.

So far, mine are holding up great with a mix of remodeling and new construction work.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Brownsteeltoe said:


> But dont want to waste any money on garbage boots that are overhyped. Any recommendations?


I bought a pair of Sketchers and so far they are tough enough for most things while being comfortable enough to wear all day.


----------



## Brownsteeltoe (Jun 21, 2016)

Tinstaafl said:


> Actually, those boots are safety-rated for electrical work. Agreed they wouldn't be great for welding.


Okay thanks for confirming. I didn't see that about them only the review,
that is a great stadard to go by


----------



## Brownsteeltoe (Jun 21, 2016)

tedanderson said:


> I bought a pair of Sketchers and so far they are tough enough for most things


ok thanks good to know. I didn't know they made them for work also but do know several people who really like their sneakers so it makes sense they are comfy if they can hold up and provide the safety protection needed that's great.


----------



## parks8998 (Jul 4, 2016)

So I bought the sketchers composite toes low cut boots about maybe two months ago. They are very comfortable but the back part of the boot against your heel has damaged very quickly. The soft plastic inside now is rubbing my heel which is very uncomfortable. They were on the cheaper side so I'm debating buying another pair


----------

